# Regarding Red Card and Employee Discount



## Nick871 (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm a relatively new employee at Target and I recently applied for a red card so that I can use my employee discount. I know that the discount needs to be used for only personal purchases or gifts that i am paying the majority for. 

When I applied for my red card, my application was turned down because my small bank online checking account wouldn't do electronic transfers. I opened a new checking with a mainstream bank and applied for a red card linked to that, and my app was approved. However, I am still waiting for my initial deposit to be posted to this checking account which can take 10 days. 

Here's my question: I need more red shirts for work. Can I use my parents red card with my discount, assuming that I pay them back via venmo or something? Or will that send a flag, even though the purchase is for myself and I am technically paying for the shirts in the end? The discount is also able to be used with cash right? Is that my best bet for now?


----------



## JAShands (Apr 18, 2020)

You can use your discount with cash, checks, gift cards, or a Target Credit Union debut card, in addition to the RedCard. Cash might be the safest route right now.

Disclaimer: Do not use your regular debit/credit card to purchase a gift card to circumvent the purchasing policy.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 18, 2020)

Do *not *Do that. AP’s biggest flag is name on card doesn’t match discount. What kind of ONLINE account doesn’t do electronic transfers?????

Use cash for now.


----------



## Nick871 (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you for your help! I will use cash for now. And I agree. I was very surprised to see that it was rejected because of that... the online account works perfectly fine with other ACH transfer services so its kinda strange.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 18, 2020)

Niz said:


> Thank you for your help! I will use cash for now. And I agree. I was very surprised to see that it was rejected because of that... the online account works perfectly fine with other ACH transfer services so its kinda strange.


My guess it was honestly a glitch. Obviously doesn’t matter now but you can honestly call the redcard hotline and they can help.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 20, 2020)

It sounds like your online checking account is similar to the Key Bank "Hassle Free Account", Bank of America "Safebalance", or others which are designed to prevent any overdrafts and which prohibit the use of checks. The Target Debit Red Card is not a true debit card.   The Debit Redcard functions like a check, and due to its design, your bank might refuse it because it can create an overdraft in certain situations.   Debit Redcard Transactions are batched by Target and process through your bank similar checks on business days only (Monday through Friday excluding holidays). Typically Redcard debit transactions post in two or three business days, not including the date of purchase. So......

Your best option by far is the *Target Credit Union *to obtain the 10% TM discount.  You can easily set up direct deposit. You'll have access to hundreds of "Shared Branching" credit union offices, thousands of FREE in-network ATMs including ALL ATMs at Target stores!  The accounts have no minimum balance or monthly fee. What part of "free" don't you get?  The only downside is the Target Credit Union debit or credit cards work with TM discount only at the stores, not at target.com. 

For getting TM discount at target.com, you'll want to withdraw cash at a free ATM, buy a Target Giftcard with cash, and load the Target Giftcard into the Target App or at Target.com to make purchases using the giftcard.   The main difference between this system is that the TM discount is 10%, the TM discount + RC discount is 14.5% BUT you might prefer not having the delays in having the Redcard debits posted and withdrawn from your account, where the Target CU debit card is a "real" debit card and the withdrawal is immediate.   Target Credit Union Checking


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 20, 2020)

JAShands said:


> Disclaimer: Do not use your regular debit/credit card to purchase a gift card to circumvent the purchasing policy.


 Strongly agree. You can use cash or a check to load a Target giftcard.  *Never, ever pay with your own debit or credit card to load a Target giftcard*.  While you'll probably not "get caught" for "circumventing" the policy, do you really want to find out the consequences if you are caught?


----------



## KDubbs (Jan 9, 2022)

This is an old...WAY old thread, but I sincerely don't understand what you're "circumventing" by buying a Target gift card with your debit/Credit Card since the money is GUARANTEED to be going to Target once it's on their gift card, and no one, not even guests, get 5% Target Gift Cards regardless of how they pay.. It's not like you can buy the Target gift card that way and use your employee discount card in the process for 10% off either even if you buy it with cash.  No discounts are EVER given on Target gift cards except for that ONCE A YEAR, BUY IT ONLINE ONLY, 5% OFF FOR EVERYONE THING which us employees are allowed to take part in too. What I've said applies specifically only to the Target store gift cards not the Starbucks,, Chipotle, Burger King, etc one's, they do get discounted. My store actually encourages this practice of using your regular ( not Red) CC/Debit card to buy  the  Target gift cards because if later on you don't pay your not Red cc bill It's not Target's problem and a regular not Red bank debit card won't go through unless the money's already there or protected by overdraft to put on the Target gift card. You've bought that gift card and Spot's got your money, if you lose the gift card in a sewer all the better because Target gets to keep their merch then too lol!


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jan 9, 2022)

This is a big no no because every time anyone uses a non red card credit or debit target pays a fee. They encourage team members to use cash, check, or red card so they don’t have to pay the fee. If you use your regular debit card to buy a gift card target pays a fee. This is why it is frowned upon to buy a gift card and then use gift card to get employee discount. I hope I explained it ok.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 9, 2022)

AP at our store love tracking TM discounts on gift cards &, if they notice the same card being reloaded repeatedly & used with the same TM discount, they WILL have a chat with you.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jan 9, 2022)

Just ask them for a free shirt. I got a few from them and you don't have pay for them.


----------



## JuicedSoftball1 (Jan 10, 2022)

KDubbs said:


> This is an old...WAY old thread, but I sincerely don't understand what you're "circumventing" by buying a Target gift card with your debit/Credit Card since the money is GUARANTEED to be going to Target once it's on their gift card, and no one, not even guests, get 5% Target Gift Cards regardless of how they pay.. It's not like you can buy the Target gift card that way and use your employee discount card in the process for 10% off either even if you buy it with cash.  No discounts are EVER given on Target gift cards except for that ONCE A YEAR, BUY IT ONLINE ONLY, 5% OFF FOR EVERYONE THING which us employees are allowed to take part in too. What I've said applies specifically only to the Target store gift cards not the Starbucks,, Chipotle, Burger King, etc one's, they do get discounted. My store actually encourages this practice of using your regular ( not Red) CC/Debit card to buy  the  Target gift cards because if later on you don't pay your not Red cc bill It's not Target's problem and a regular not Red bank debit card won't go through unless the money's already there or protected by overdraft to put on the Target gift card. You've bought that gift card and Spot's got your money, if you lose the gift card in a sewer all the better because Target gets to keep their merch then too lol!



From my understanding why this is not allowed. Is if you use a CC that is not Target's CC they are paying a fee for your transaction. So Target is 1.3-3.5% depending on which CC you use to buy a gift card. With their own card they avoid these fees or at least lower it significantly. Target interest rates are also stupid high in my opinion for their card so they are hoping you don't pay it off monthly so you pay even more. Also not to mention I've had team members have their jobs threatened for not paying the Target Card bills..... It's all a money thing.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jan 10, 2022)

JuicedSoftball1 said:


> From my understanding why this is not allowed. Is if you use a CC that is not Target's CC they are paying a fee for your transaction. So Target is 1.3-3.5% depending on which CC you use to buy a gift card. With their own card they avoid these fees or at least lower it significantly. Target interest rates are also stupid high in my opinion for their card so they are hoping you don't pay it off monthly so you pay even more. Also not to mention I've had team members have their jobs threatened for not paying the Target Card bills..... It's all a money thing.


That’s pretty much what I said but, I think you explained it a little better.


----------



## JuicedSoftball1 (Jan 10, 2022)

KDubbs said:


> This is an old...WAY old thread, but I sincerely don't understand what you're "circumventing" by buying a Target gift card with your debit/Credit Card since the money is GUARANTEED to be going to Target once it's on their gift card, and no one, not even guests, get 5% Target Gift Cards regardless of how they pay.. It's not like you can buy the Target gift card that way and use your employee discount card in the process for 10% off either even if you buy it with cash.  No discounts are EVER given on Target gift cards except for that ONCE A YEAR, BUY IT ONLINE ONLY, 5% OFF FOR EVERYONE THING which us employees are allowed to take part in too. What I've said applies specifically only to the Target store gift cards not the Starbucks,, Chipotle, Burger King, etc one's, they do get discounted. My store actually encourages this practice of using your regular ( not Red) CC/Debit card to buy  the  Target gift cards because if later on you don't pay your not Red cc bill It's not Target's problem and a regular not Red bank debit card won't go through unless the money's already there or protected by overdraft to put on the Target gift card. You've bought that gift card and Spot's got your money, if you lose the gift card in a sewer all the better because Target gets to keep their merch then too lol!



From my understanding why this is not allowed. Is if you use a CC that is not Target's CC they are paying a fee for your transaction. So Target is 1.3-3.5% depending on which CC you use to buy a gift card. With their own card they avoid these fees or at least lower it significantly. Target interest rates are also stupid high in my opinion for their card so they are hoping you don't pay it off monthly so you pay even more. Also not to mention I've had team members have their jobs threatened for not paying the Target Card bills..... It's all a money thing.


Zxy123456 said:


> That’s pretty much what I said but, I think you explained it a little better.


Yep that is what you said =) Sorry I tried to multitask and didnt see your reply.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 10, 2022)

Regardless of the reason, the policy is laid out pretty clearly in the handbook, so if you buy a GC with a non-Target debit card to circumvent policy you risk being fired.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 10, 2022)

If you read the discount form & had to signed  it too. You are aware of the policy.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jan 10, 2022)

JuicedSoftball1 said:


> From my understanding why this is not allowed. Is if you use a CC that is not Target's CC they are paying a fee for your transaction. So Target is 1.3-3.5% depending on which CC you use to buy a gift card. With their own card they avoid these fees or at least lower it significantly. Target interest rates are also stupid high in my opinion for their card so they are hoping you don't pay it off monthly so you pay even more. Also not to mention I've had team members have their jobs threatened for not paying the Target Card bills..... It's all a money thing.
> 
> Yep that is what you said =) Sorry I tried to multitask and didnt see your reply.


It’s fine I actually think you explained it better.


----------

